# Stronza



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ragazzi,

sono sbalordita: non sapevo che esistesse la versione femminile della parola * **stronzo*. Nel testo che traduco, pero, c'è: " Stronza,  putana"... 

Mi potete dire se si tratta di un uso particolare di questa persona o se veramente si usa?

Grazie...


----------



## Cristina.

Sì, esiste in italiano e significa lo stesso che il corrispondente maschile, cioè scemo/coglione/testa di  cazzo  (gil...s)/ bastardo (cab...a)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Non sapevo, Cristina. Non l'avevo mai sentito...

Baci e mi saluti Madrid.


----------



## Saoul

> NOTA DEL MODERATORE
> 
> Vi prego di rispettare le regole del forum che prevedono l'uso del simbolo  per segnalare eventuali parole volgari.
> Qualsiasi altro post che non dovesse rispettare questa regola verrà cancellato.
> 
> Saoul
> Moderatore


----------



## Awkward

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ragazzi,
> 
> sono sbalordita: non sapevo che esistesse la versione femminile della parola * **stronzo*. Nel testo che traduco, pero, c'è: " Stronza,  puttana"...
> 
> Mi potete dire se si tratta di un uso particolare di questa persona o se veramente si usa?
> 
> Grazie...


----------



## SunDraw

Interessante l'osservazione. Infatti un corrispondente "pezzo di merda" resta ovviamente solo al maschile.

Merita forse dire, in questa sede, che la parolaccia in questione non è affatto generica: comunemente (direi da un 30 anni a questa parte) l'epiteto oltraggioso e molto volgare "stronzo" viene usato abbastanza _specificamente_ nel senso di "persona che si comporta scorrettamente".
Significato che condivide abbastanza con "figlio di puttana (e sinonimi vari)", che però sembra via via meno usato, così come i desueti "figlio di cane" e "disgraziato" o non so che altro.

Un suo uso piuttosto tipico in questo senso si è attestato per le _questioni di coppia_.
"Gli uomini sono tutti degli stronzi" è un classico, per quanto stucchevole.

Per quanto così diffuso, sia chiaro che, in quanto insulto, è perseguibile per legge, oltre ad essere in ogni caso più o meno disonorevole per chi ne fa uso.


----------



## Juri

Grato a SunDraw per aver ricordato  il desueto"figlio d'un cane" ,
che peraltro e' entrato pure in una canzone del M.o Luttazzi:
" Solo davanti a un fiasco de vin, 
" quel _fiol d'un can_ fa le feste...


----------



## Cristina.

Stronzo 

È un escremento solido di forma cilindrica, ovvero letteralmente sarebbe, come ben dice SunDraw, pezzo di merda!  , vero?

Per quanto mi è stato detto (e per quanto dice SunDraw), stronzo significa piuttosto 'persona spregevole' = bastardo / figlio di..
Per dire 'persona stupida' si userebbe 'coglione /testa di cazzo ' . E' così?
Anche in spagnolo la differenza fra c. e hp. è molto sottile.

Ossia, "Gli uomini sono tutti degli stronzi" equivarrebbe a "Gli uomini sono tutti degli figli di..." e non a Gli uomini sono tutti degli sciocchi/scemi/idoti/stupidi/coglioni .E' così?
Se doveste mettere in ordine decrescente questi 3 aggettivi, quale sarebbe la vostra scelta?: Ecco la mia proposta:
1) Figlio di pu.... (non molto usato oggigiorno per quanto è stato riferito da SunDraw).
2)Bast..o 
3)Str..o


----------



## pomar

Il primo della lista (figlio di p.) sottintende anche un che di furbizia, quindi si dice di una persona scorretta ma tutt'altro che stupida, anzi...


----------



## Cristina.

Volevo dire che il DeMauro riporta sia persona stupida che persona spregevole, tutte e due.
(non c'entra nulla che una persona spregevole sia stupida o intelligente)
Chiedevo la conferma o smentita sul fatto che questa parolaccia voglia dire stupido/idiota o piuttosto bastardo.
Nell'esempio riportato sopra: "Gli uomini sono tutti degli  stronzi" vuol dire che sono stupidi oppure, come credo io, sono molto cattivi?


----------



## xeneize

Da noi stronzo nel suo significato "fisico" mi pare che non viene usato mai o quasi, ci sono altri termini.
Invece è molto usato come epiteto, anche nella sua forma sardizzata istrunzu.
Vuol dire bastardo, Cris, mai "stupido".
Come in spagnolo "hdp, cabrón", per farti capire...
So altri sinonimi in Argentina ma non mi vengono in mente in Spagna.
In ogni caso, stronzo può avere una sfumatura ironica, come per risaltare una qualità positiva della persona.
In Argentina, ma credo anche in Spagna, succede lo stesso secondo come usi i sinonimi che ho messo...
Un'ultima cosa: "figlio di un cane" detto così è in disuso anche qui, ma rimane molto frequente nella sua versione sarda o sardizzata, anche in italiano.
Ciao


----------



## pomar

Secondo me, invece, stronzo può avere tutti e due i significati.
Se dici: gli uomini sono tutti stronzi, di solito vuol dire che sono tutti spregevoli, ma potrebbe anche voler dire che non capiscono niente.
Dipende tutto dal contesto e dall'intonazione.
Le altre due parole invece non hanno mai il significato di stupido, però possono essere dette ironicamente.


----------



## xeneize

No, ovviamente ti credo se dici che da te è così, ma da noi non ha mai il significato di "stupido" 
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

xeneize said:


> No, ovviamente ti credo se dici che da te è così, ma da noi non ha mai il significato di "stupido"
> Ciao



A Milano ha di sicuro anche l'accezione di "stupido". 

Una delle classiche espressioni è: "Ci hai fatto la figura dello  stronzo!" Non nel senso che ti sei dimostrato spregevole (in quel caso molto più facilmente si userebbero termini come  bastardo o  figlio di puttana).

Mi sembra di aver sentito usare il termine  stronzone a Roma per indicare la stessa cosa. 

Amici romani, confermate? Smentite?


----------



## Cristina.

Ora mi è tutto chiarissimo!
Immagino accada lo stesso son str*ata (stupidaggine o put..ata)
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## xeneize

No, qua no Saoul, proprio no.
Se tu dici quella frase, "hai fatto la figura dello stronzo", qui vuol dire solo quello che hai detto dopo, che sei stato un "pezzo di....".
Nell'altro senso che si usa da voi, qui non ti capirebbe nessuno, e uno penserebbe che lo stai offendendo.
A proposito, visto che tu sei di Palermo, e che anch'io ho a che fare con quella città, mi pare che neppure lì si usi come "stupido" (babbo ), ma può darsi che mi sbaglio....o no?...

Ciao


----------



## Saoul

No, non credo che in Sicilia venga usato in quel senso, o quanto meno, non l'ho mai sentito usare in questo modo.


----------



## pomar

Xeneize, ma sono sarda anch'io (di Cagliari minore!!!) ...sarà un'uso solo sassarese? In campidanese c'è una traduzione sia letterale che metaforica della parola warn:_cagalloni_), ma viene usata solo nel senso di stupido.


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Pomar , bè io non sono _sassaresu in ciabi_, però non ho ben capito a quale uso "solo sassarese" ti riferisci...
Io volevo dire che da noi, sia a Sassari sia nella mia zona (centro), la parola stronzo viene usata solo per dire "pezzo di m****" o "figlio di...", mai per dire "stupido". 
Ho messo questo dato perchè alcuni hanno detto che da loro (Milano e Roma) vuol dire anche "stupido", ma da me assolutamente no, e in Sicilia, per quanto ne so, neppure.
A Cagliari si usa stronzo per dire "stupido"??....
Se è così, mi sorprende molto, non l'ho mai sentito 

Inoltre, il senso "fisico" di stronzo per indicare "gli escrementi", da noi non è popolare, non lo sento mai.
Conoscevo la parola, ma non la uso. Da noi si dice _mazzillone_, un termine preso dal sardo.

Invece _cagallone_ da noi non è la traduzione di stronzo, né come "pezzo di....", né come "escremento", e tantomeno come "stupido".
Da noi se dici _cagallone_ non vuoi assolutamente dire che uno è stupido, ma bensì che è fifone, senza coraggio.
Ses unu cagallone/ sei un cagallone (si usa sia in sardo che in italiano) = te la fai addosso, sei un fifone 

Ciao


----------



## bubu7

Alla fine di questo giro d'opinioni è forse utile riportare le definizioni del termine tratte dal _Grande dizionario italiano dell'uso_ (GRADIT) di Tullio De Mauro (la volgarità dell'accezione numero due è segnalata esplicitamente):



> *stronzo* s.m. (femm. *-a*), Comune [av. 1400; dal longobardo *_strunz_ "sterco"]
> 
> 1 s.m., escremento solido di forma cilindrica;
> 
> 2a s.m. e f. [1950] figurato, volgare, persona stupida o spregevole, specialmente come insulto: _piantarla alla vigilia delle nozze, che stronzo!_; anche scherzoso: _dai, non fare lo stronzo!_; anche aggettivo: _un ragazzo stronzo_;
> 2b aggettivo, volgare, di atteggiamento, discorso o simili, stupido o spregevole: _ragionamenti stronzi, comportamento stronzo_.


 
Notate che l'accezione volgare del termine ha un'attestazione molto più recente (1950) dell'accezione neutra (1400).
Da notare, infine, che al femminile è possibile solo nell'accezione due, quindi è solo volgare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> A Milano ha di sicuro anche l'accezione di "stupido".
> 
> Una delle classiche espressioni è: "Ci hai fatto la figura dello  stronzo!" Non nel senso che ti sei dimostrato spregevole (in quel caso molto più facilmente si userebbero termini come  bastardo o  figlio di puttana).
> 
> Mi sembra di aver sentito usare il termine  stronzone a Roma per indicare la stessa cosa.
> 
> Amici romani, confermate? Smentite?


Sì, hai ragione Saoul, a Roma si usa stronzo anche per dire "stupido" e derivati.
Insomma a Roma si usa in tutte le sue accezioni.



			
				SunDraw said:
			
		

> Infatti un corrispondente "pezzo di merda" resta ovviamente solo al maschile.


A Roma si usa anche il femminile: _è una pezz*a* di merda_. Anche se è relativamente recente... insomma è da qualche anno che si usa.


----------

